
Researchers turn cement into metal - adventured
http://phys.org/news/2013-05-cement-metal.html
======
6ren
I thought "metal" exclusively referred to a metal element, but it seems the
definition is broader than that: (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metal>)

    
    
      Many elements and compounds that are not normally classified as metals
      become metallic under high pressures.

~~~
mikeash
Don't forget the astronomers, for whom a metal is any element that isn't
hydrogen or helium.

~~~
scarmig
Add enough pressure and you can even get metallic hydrogen, which has been
predicted to be a room temperature superconductor.

Not that you'd want to be in any room with that kind of pressure (250k atm).

~~~
btilly
But if this is true and can be demonstrated, I guarantee that there are people
who will want to try to commercialize it.

~~~
obviouslygreen
Perhaps I'm misreading your phrasing... but why wouldn't they?

~~~
btilly
It is hard to commercialize a substance that we are unable to create/maintain
the conditions to use.

But if someone can demonstrate how to make and hold solid hydrogen in a
configuration where superconduction can be demonstrated at room temperature,
then you've clearly gone several steps towards addressing feasibility, and
you've demonstrated the existence of potential commercial opportunities.

------
beat
This is exactly the opposite of the music industry, which has been turning
metal into fake rock for years.

------
ChuckMcM
That is an interesting result. The ability to create contained electrons on
demand would allow for creating what minecraft folks think of as red bricks
:-). More seriously though it you can pass an electric field over otherwise
insulating surfaces you can do lots of clever things. Not the least of which
is interfering or enhancing the transmission of signals through such
materials.

~~~
solistice
I think you are referring to redstone, and I personally find it somewhat
painfull to work with. Don't even think about making that a thing.

I'm kinda thinking of turning concrete into solar cells.

------
acd
Looks promising, could we 3d print houses now? The last part of engineering
which have now been automated.

I want something like cement-metal protection on my car paint coating, ceramic
coating and or sapphire based coating. Ie something super hard and non-sticky
to dirt and non corrosive.

------
rossjudson
This will wreak absolute havoc in the lives of game programmers who are going
to have to deal with reflective surfaces friggin' _everywhere_. Come on!
Hasn't science gone far enough?

~~~
speeder
I guess those that represent future as shiny are correct then...

------
seabrookmx
The best part of this article is the comment hiding at the bottom.

